# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  Depuradora ecológica de Fabara

## NoRegistrado

Poco mantenimiento, funciona muy bien y por un 10% del coste de una tradicional.
¿Hay que ponerle alguna pega? Creo que no, pero la CHE lo hace. ¿Qué intereses hay detrás? No lo sé, pero si es más barato y funciona bien, ¿por qué no hacerlo y fomentarlo?
 Fabara tiene alrededor de 1300 habitantes, no son 4 casas.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

HUESITO (22-ago-2014),Varanya (26-ago-2014),willi (24-ago-2014)

----------

